# New Guitar day! (sort of)



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I Recently went into southern mass. vacationing, and spontaneously decided to pick up a new guitar (had no clue what I was looking for when I got there), and take advantage of the low prices/good deals. Ended up buying
An Ibanez AEG20E, with an Ibanez Pickup already installed.
My First acoustic, and second guitar 



Sounds Beautiful, Has a really fast action,(which is good for me as i'm used to electric) an overall great buy (in my opinion)

Was marked at 399$ american, I got for 425 with a hardshell case, strap, and a humidifier.

Anyone else miss a GAS anonymous meeting?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Ya did good Luke! I don't bother with the meetings anymore, waste of time. 

So, how did you make out with Canada Customs?


----------



## Dman (Jan 12, 2007)

That thing is mint, I love the look of it. 
Nice tar man


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

We stayed a week and a bit, so we were only allowed 400$ each between the three of us going, but the guy at the store (as he was lowering the price) marked the guitar down, So I Claimed the guitar and my family spread out the case strap and such, along with everything else they bought.

Worked out, The canadian border was alot easier to cross. The americans stole our "prohibited" oranges.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> The americans stole our "prohibited" oranges.


Bastards 

Nice guitar though.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> We stayed a week and a bit, so we were only allowed 400$ each between the three of us going, but the guy at the store (as he was lowering the price) marked the guitar down, So I Claimed the guitar and my family spread out the case strap and such, along with everything else they bought.
> 
> Worked out, The canadian border was alot easier to cross. The americans stole our "prohibited" oranges.



yeah our Canadian grown oranges are toxic:smilie_flagge17:


----------

